# Seldom Harbour Panorama - Fogo Island



## camperbc (Dec 10, 2010)

I was finally able to get back outside yesterday, (I love when my spine periodically allows me a little bit of freedom!) and spent a couple of hours touring around Fogo Island with my cameras in tow. 

Our weather has been fabulous; hard to believe it is almost mid-December. When you look at this first image, a panorama of the harbour in the town of "Seldom Come By" (yup, that's the real name!) it could have been taken in July. What a gorgeous December day, when much of the rest of Canada is frozen, and buried in snow! You would not think this is Northern Newfoundland!

The second image was captured in the historic town of Tilting. (you may recall that Tilting is one of the oldest settlements in North America) This is a typical fishing stage, like hundreds of others scattered around the island, and used to process and store the catch-of-the-day. 

The third one is a traditional hand-made Fogo Island punt, sitting directly in front of my house in Island Harbour. If it looks familiar to you, it's because it is the same little boat that shows up repeatedly throughout my website. I just can't get enough of these photogenic old hand-crafted boats. 

The final (4th) shot is of this very same boat; (included for comparison) you have likely seen this one before, as it was taken two summers ago. 

The first two were taken with my Sony Alpha DSLR and 18-55mm SAM lens; the third one with my Sony DSC-H50, and the last with my trusty old Sony DSC-H7.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland : about my photography:


----------



## Frequency (Dec 10, 2010)

First and second are Sueprb images; really loved them

The next two have some strong elements; but compositions could have been better

Regards


----------



## Hardrock (Dec 10, 2010)

Great shots!


----------

